# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  صور تلوين للأطفال - صور لغير ذوات الأرواح

## زوجة وأم

السـلام عليكم

كنت قد قمت بتجميع عدد من الصور للتلوين لأطفالي
فأردت أن أشارك بها 
لتكون بديلا عن كتب التلوين المتوفرة في الأسواق التي غالبا ما تكون مليئة بالصور ذوات الأرواح


المجموعة الأولى: سفن وقوارب

الملف مرفق

----------


## زوجة وأم

المجموعة 2: ورود وزهور

الملف مرفق

----------


## زوجة وأم

المجموعة 3: طعام (فواكه، خضار، كعك ...إلخ)

ملف مرفق

----------


## زوجة وأم

سأضيف المزيد لاحقا إن شاء الله

----------


## زوجة وأم

مجموعة 4: مباني

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك مسعاكم .

----------


## زيد عبيد زيد

جزاكم الله خيرا، فرح الأولاد بهذه الصور كثيراً

----------


## زوجة وأم

المجموعة 5: طائرات
المجموعة 6: سيارات
المجموعة 7: مركوبات متنوعة

----------


## زوجة وأم

المجموعة 8: رجال آليين
المجموعة 9: على الشاطئ
المجموعة 10: مناظر طبيعية
المجموعة 11: متفرقات

----------


## زوجة وأم

> جزاكم الله خيرا، فرح الأولاد بهذه الصور كثيراً


 الحمد لله

آمين وإياكم

----------


## زوجة وأم

هذه مجموعة من المتاهات التي يمكن طباعتها وإعطاءها للأطفال ليتسلوا بها. (انظر الملف المرفق)

وهذا نموذج لبعض المتاهات الموجودة بالملف المرفق، وهي ليست في الملف المرفق، فمن أرادها فعليه أن يحفظها بالضغط على الصورة بالزر الأيمن للفارة ثم اختيار
save target as:

----------


## أبو الفداء

جزاكم الله خيرا. 
ليس هناك داع للتشديد في هذا الأمر، ما دام أنه للعب الأطفال، فهو مقيس على عرائس عائشة.. فإن جاز اللعب بالعرائس لهؤلاء وهي صور مجسمة ذات ظل، فجواز هذه الأشياء من باب أولى، والله أعلم.

----------


## زوجة وأم

أخي الفاضل
الحقيقة هي أنني لا أعلم قول أهل العلم في هذه المسألة وقد سألت من قبل ولم أحصل على جواب
وابتعادا عن الشبهة قمت بجمع الصور الخالية من ذوات الأرواح

وكتب التلوين الخالية من صور ذوات الأرواح يصعب الحصول عليها 
لهذا شاركت بهذه الصور 

فمن رأى جواز تلوين صور ذوات الأرواح بناء على قول أحد أهل العلم فصور ذوات الأرواح للتلوين متوفرة بكثرة
خاصة في الأسواق.
فلا حاجة لوضعها هنا لتوفرها بكثرة

----------


## زوجة وأم

آخر مجموعة لدي 
وهي صور تُلوَّن عن طريق الأرقام

وهذه إحدى الصور الموجودة في الملف المرفق:

----------


## فريد طارق

> جزاكم الله خيرا. 
> ليس هناك داع للتشديد في هذا الأمر، ما دام أنه للعب الصبية والجواري الصغار، فهو مقيس على عرائس عائشة.. فإن جاز اللعب بالعرائس لهؤلاء وهي صور مجسمة ذات ظل، فجواز هذه الأشياء من باب أولى، والله أعلم.


ما حكم الصانع للعرائس وهو يعلم أنه لايستطيع أن يتحكم فيمن يشتريها هل سيعطيها أطفال أم تُوضَع تحفة، السؤال : هل الصانع - وهذه حاله - يكون مصوِّراً داخلاً في الحديث : ( لعن الله المصورين ..) ؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

> هل الصانع - وهذه حاله - يكون مصوِّراً داخلاً في الحديث : ( لعن الله المصورين ..) ؟


لا، لا يدخل في هذا، فالعبرة هنا بقصد هذا الصانع أو البائع.. ما دام لم يغلب على ظنه أنها يستعملها ذلك الشاري في شيء محرم فلا حرج عليه.. وأنت ترى بائع "السكاكين" المخصصة للمطبخ يبيعها للناس ولا يتحرى هل سيستعملها شاريها في المطبخ فيما صنعت من أجله أم في ذبح الأبرياء وإزهاق نفوسهم بغير حق - مثلا! 
فما دام قد صنعها على أنها لعبة وهو يعلم، وباعها على هذا القصد، فلا يضيره ما يفعله بها شاريها من بعده، ولا يتكلف بالتحري خلفه! وإلا فلو أطردنا ما تقول لمنعنا الناس جميعا من بيع وشراء أشياء قد أباحها الشرع بعلة أنه قد يستعملها شاريها في شيء محرم قد يستخدم مثلها فيه، والاحتمالات لا تنحصر!  
العروسة (الصورة) اللعبة يخصص النص فيها عموم المنع، بل ويقاس عليها كل ما رجحت به المصلحة، وفقا لقاعدة ما حرم سدا للذريعة فإنه يباح للمصلحة الراجحة.. 
والصورة المصنوعة لهذا القصد تتميز بصفات مميزة، كانت ولا تزال في كل زمان تتسم بها، يعرفها أهل كل زمان بحسب عرفهم.. ولا أظنك تخطئ الدمية أو العروسة اللعبة حين تراها. ولهذا فاستعمالها في غير لَعب الصغار بها غير متصور غالبا.. والنبي عليه السلام لم ينكر على عائشة رضي الله عنها لعبها بعرائسها التي كان منها حصان مجنح داعبها ومازحها بشأنه كما في الحديث، فيما يعد إقرارا واضحا منه صلى الله عليه وسلم لذلك الأمر.. والشيء المباح، على هذه الصورة، تباح صناعته ويباح ثمنه بيعا وشراءا ولا حرج إن شاء الله، والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## فريد طارق

أخي الكريم أبا الفداء :
هناق فرق بين صناعة السكاكين وصناعة ( العرائس المجسمة ) وذلك لورد الحديث في الثانية دون الأولى وورد أحاديث أخرى كـ ( أحيوا ماخلقتم ..)، فعلى مَنْ يتجه اللعن في الحديث ( مع كثرة استعمال الأشياء المصوَّرة في غير ما وُضِعتْ له )؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

> فعلى مَنْ يتجه اللعن في الحديث


يتجه - كما تقدم في المشاركة الآنفة - على سائر أفراد العام في نصوص الوعيد، عدا ما خصصه منها إقراره صلى الله عليه وسلم لما تلهو به الأطفال من الصور، والله أعلم.

----------


## فريد طارق

> ( مع كثرة استعمال الأشياء المصوَّرة في غير ما وُضِعتْ له )


وأيضا مع كثرة الشركات التجارية المنتجة لذلك والأفلام المتخصصة والأقسام الأكاديمية في الجامعات ، بينما عرائس عائشة رضي الله عنها قد تصنعها بنفسها أو تصنعها والدتها ونحوها.

----------


## أبو الفداء

> وأيضا مع كثرة الشركات التجارية المنتجة لذلك والأفلام المتخصصة والأقسام الأكاديمية في الجامعات ، بينما عرائس عائشة رضي الله عنها قد تصنعها بنفسها أو تصنعها والدتها ونحوها.


الإسراف والغلو مذموم في سائر المباحات يا أخي الكريم ولكنه لا يُذهب بسببه إلى تحريمها، والله أعلم.

----------


## فريد طارق

> الإسراف والغلو مذموم في سائر المباحات يا أخي الكريم ولكنه لا يُذهب بسببه إلى تحريمها، والله أعلم.


لكن قد يُذهب بسببه إلى كراهتها على الأقل ( كما في هذا العصر والله المستعان ) .

----------


## أمين بن محمد

بارك الله في الأخت الفاضلة على المجموعة الرائعة،
و لا فضّ فوك يا شيخنا "أبو الفداء"، بارك الله فيكم و أحسن إليكم،
 و نعوذ بالله من التّنطّع، و الله المستعان.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

أحكام التصوير في الفقه الاسلامي,
تأليف: محمد بن أحمد بن علي واصل.

http://www.pdfbooks.net/vb/showthread.php?p=110686

فهرس الكتاب:

http://www.dorar.net/book_index/8169

----------


## أنس ع ح

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بــــــــوركتــ  ي

----------


## الذاكرة لله



----------


## الأمل الوحيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا
ونفع بكم وبمجهودكم وعلمكم الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## نجد نجد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو جعفر المدني

جزاكِ الله خيرا (زوجة وأم)
فلقد أتحفتينا فعلا بهذه الهدية الغالية
فإن هذه الصور يصعب الحصول عليها

هل هناك صور أخرى ؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

تجميع طيب وجهد مشكور

شكر الله لكِ وبارك فيكِ.

----------


## زوجة وأم

> جزاكِ الله خيرا (زوجة وأم)
> فلقد أتحفتينا فعلا بهذه الهدية الغالية
> فإن هذه الصور يصعب الحصول عليها
> 
> هل هناك صور أخرى ؟؟


آمين وإياكم

في المرفق صور لمجموعة من القطارات




ز

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> هل هناك صور أخرى ؟؟


هذا ملف جمعت فيه 11 صورة , اطبعوها لأطفالكم - حفظهم الله ورعاهم - وادعوا لي .
http://www.upgulf.com/dld3Fo47267.rar.html

----------


## سندسه

جزاكِ الله خيرا (زوجة وأم)
فلقد أتحفتينا فعلا بهذه الهدية الغالية
فإن هذه الصور يصعب الحصول عليها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ*

----------

